# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Cila është prejardhja e fjalës "Diell"?

## Gjinokastra

Origjinat e kesaj fjale ?

Aq sa kuptoj une :

Dias + Helios = Diell , nga greqishtja .

Fjale te ngjashme :

Stella , 

Helios ,

yll .

----------


## xfiles

po greqishtja nga vjen?

DI-ILL

Rrenja DI eshte shqipe, kjo mbrohet nga fakti qe e perdorim edhe per te percaktuar njohurine DI-JEN.
DI-ILL= ILLI I DITES

Perderisa shqipja nuk eshte aspak me e re se latinishtja dhe "greqishtja" nuk shoh pse duhet te jete kjo mani e papermbajtshme per te pretenduar se gjithmone shqipja ka huazuar nga gjuhet e tjera, qofte dhe per emra te tille si DIELLI qe ne ndryshim nga termat teknik nuk kane arsye te huazohen.

Nejse, e kam shpjeguar gjate e gjere rrenjen DI dhe arsyet pse eshte SHQIP dhe jo e ndonje gjuhe tjeter, aq me teper nje gjuhe artificiale siç eshte latinishtja.

----------


## busavata

dielli asht fjale e gjuhes shqipe ...
fjala kaka asht fjale  greke .

----------


## Gjinokastra

> po greqishtja nga vjen?
> 
> DI-ILL
> 
> Rrenja DI eshte shqipe, kjo mbrohet nga fakti qe e perdorim edhe per te percaktuar njohurine DI-JEN.
> DI-ILL= ILLI I DITES
> 
> Perderisa shqipja nuk eshte aspak me e re se latinishtja dhe "greqishtja" nuk shoh pse duhet te jete kjo mani e papermbajtshme per te pretenduar se gjithmone shqipja ka huazuar nga gjuhet e tjera, qofte dhe per emra te tille si DIELLI qe ne ndryshim nga termat teknik nuk kane arsye te huazohen.
> 
> Nejse, e kam shpjeguar gjate e gjere rrenjen DI dhe arsyet pse eshte SHQIP dhe jo e ndonje gjuhe tjeter, aq me teper nje gjuhe artificiale siç eshte latinishtja.


Yll rrjedh nga Helios . Dite rrjedh nga Latinishtet , Dias - spanjisht , Di - napolitanisht etj. 

Ndersa shqipja dije - rrjedh nga greqishtja "dias" perendi .





> dielli asht fjale e gjuhes shqipe ...
> fjala kaka asht fjale  greke .


caca eshte latinisht , malaka eshte greqisht . Diell ngelet = dias helios .

----------


## GL_Branch

Ca jane keto fjale?. keto pretendimet nuk vijne as nga gjuhetaret grek e lere evropean. Pse kaq nenvleresim i madh se gjuhes shqipe?




> Yll rrjedh nga Helios


Po Mbretet e pare ilir Hyllus, Bardhyllis....mbretet e pare ilir nga i pjellen keto emra?, pakten mbreter grek nuk njihen me emra te tille? si ka mundesi?




> Dite rrjedh nga Latinishtet


Latinisht?, kjo fjale eshte proto-IE (qe rrjedh nga sankrishtja) prandaj gjendet kjo fjale si sinonim gjitha gjuhet e IE-se (edhe aty ku nuk kane shkelur fare latinet/romaket)




> Ndersa shqipja dije - rrjedh nga greqishtja "dias" perendi .


nga Greqishtja?. Per kete nuk mund te jesh i sigurte se pakten shqip ka kuptim kurse ne "greqisht qe pretendon ti" (edhe pse nuk eshte fjale greke) nuk ka kuptim pos emri i perendise, pra emrat e perendive nuk lindin kot pa asnje kuptim apo jo?, shiko shqip sa bukur perkthehet "ai qe din", "dija".

- Perendi ka qene nje nga zotat ne mitologjine ilire.
- Poashtu Dia ka qene Zoti ne mitilogjine ilire. (sikurse deus tek latinet, Dievas tek baltiket, deva tek persianet, Dyasus tek Sankrishtet etj.)

Dhe per fund, "Dias" eshte fjale Proto-IE qe rrjedh nga "Dyēus"





> caca eshte latinisht , malaka eshte greqisht . Diell ngelet = dias helios .


Nice try  :buzeqeshje: ,si duket lexoni shume forume nacionaliste greke e asnje burim shkencor.

Pse duhet jete fjale greke?, po etnomi Illiria, mbreti bardhilli/bardhyll (qe per kuriozitet vetem shqipja e ka fjalen "bardhe", dhe perkthehet qarte dhe sakte ne shqip Ylli i bardhe).....ca jane, greke edhe keto? , iliret jane te vjeter si etnom aq sa greket?, pse duhet jete fjale greke se kuptoj? ku as kuptim nuk ka ne greqishten e lashte aq me teper keto jane fjale Proto-IE ku greket si etnom nuk kane ekzistuar fare ne ate kohe. 

Pra iliret nje nga etnomet me te vjeter te Evropes e ka etmiologjine nga ylli dhe kujdes me pretendimet mos e nenvleresoni shqipen, nuk jemi kot nje nga degezimet e vecante te IE-se.

----------


## Scion

haha Postuesi paska perzier leshte me persheshte :P

Po aphrodita (aferdita) nga rrjedh? nga latinishtja?

----------


## jarigas

> Yll rrjedh nga Helios . Dite rrjedh nga Latinishtet , Dias - spanjisht , Di - napolitanisht etj.


!napoletanisht"????!!!!!!
E qelbe fare gjinokastra......




> Ndersa shqipja dije - rrjedh nga greqishtja "dias" perendi .


E "dias" nga rrjedh???

caca eshte latinisht , malaka eshte greqisht . Diell ngelet = dias helios .[/QUOTE]

"cacca" vjenn nga greqishtja e vjeter "kàkke"....
"diell" ngelet "ylli i dites"......
Para se ti mveshesh meritat e amesise se fjaleve shqip, atyre greqisht....sill rrenjet e atyre greke!!!!

----------


## Qyfyre

Keto gjera nuk zgjidhen me sondazh

----------


## Kinney

> "diell" ngelet "ylli i dites"......


shume sakte,
di-ill, ylli i dites.

----------


## jarigas

> shume sakte,
> di-ill, ylli i dites.


Po ashtu siç mendoj se Ilion(Troja) nuk rrjedh nga "Helion", por nga "Illi-jon", ne deshmi te faktit se Trojanet ishin ilire, e pikerisht per kete u sulmuan nga grekerit....me pasojat qe tashme njohim me se miri....!!!

----------


## ajzberg

DIELL eshte fjale shqipe ,ku D=DRITA [bardhesia ose drita e bardhe verbuese], I =SHIKIMI,ILL=YLLI ku ll=shume lart.
Te analizojme te kunderten e DRITES qe eshte erresira qe personifikohet me ngjyren e ZEZE.
ZEZE ku Z=me zene, e perseritur dy here.Tani le te ZEME shikimin .Ai ,pra shikimi zihet duke penguar driten qe eshte kushti i domosdoshem i shikimit.Mbyllini syte ,shikoni gje,me siguri ju perceptoni ngjyren e zeze.
ps.po te flasim me dialekt DIELLI=DILLI=DILL.............

----------


## ganimet

Shkurt e shqip Dilli esht fjal shqipe.ja nji shembull i thjesht .kure isha si bebe  prindrit per te mose me len vetem ne shpi e te mose qaja edhe kisha nevoj per maman time se me binte shpesh huj per tamel.,papritmas me doli nji top i kuqe ne Rudina e une i thrisja mamase duke ber me gisht kah dilli e bertisja mama dili dili   plaku i tha mamas diq era po vjen ....jo moj thot  po duket dilli.hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahsa  hGjuha jon esht mamaja e gjuhve tjera.



akoma po diskutoni aaa, une jom albanolog me gjenez ,mbyllne temen, pse po qani drasa.

----------


## ikthus

kjo fjale eshte shume vjeter e perdorur edhe te Rigveda:

sanskrit

*dyaús* -- noun; nominative singular masculine of <*dyú, dív> sky, heaven, day*

pra mendoj se nuk eshte fjale greke.Rigveda eshte sh. me e vjeter.
*Iliret dhe Maqedonet* e lashte i perkisnin kultit te Diellit dhe e kane kane perdorur fjalen *Diell*
qe ne te vertete ka kuptimin *perendi* kur i luteshin "diellit".
Mendoj se lidhja die+yll ska kuptim dhe se fjala origjinale shqipe diell ka pushuar se perdoruri 
dhe eshte harruar.
Fjala origjinale Ilire duhet te kete qene *DIEU*.


Kjo eshte edhe nje prove e forte e vazhdimesise *Iliro-Shqiptare*.

----------


## ganimet

> kjo fjale eshte shume vjeter e perdorur edhe te Rigveda:
> 
> sanskrit
> 
> *dyaús* -- noun; nominative singular masculine of <*dyú, dív> sky, heaven, day*
> 
> pra mendoj se nuk eshte fjale greke.Rigveda eshte sh. me e vjeter.
> *Iliret dhe Maqedonet* e lashte i perkisnin kultit te Diellit dhe e kane kane perdorur fjalen *Diell*
> qe ne te vertete ka kuptimin *perendi* kur i luteshin "diellit".
> ...


 a e ke fjalen per bullgaret arigjinj
 nese mendo se ka komb maqedon e ke shum gabim maqedonasit e lasht jon fis ilir andaj nuk munde te thuash myzeqaret dhe shqiptaret ose ose etj
Perse ne shqiptaret kemi respekt aq pak per te kaluaren ton dhe gjuhen ton.Shkruaj diq qe te sherbe ty dhe brezave qe vin ,sepse une at po e bej po ne menyren me te argumentuar.

----------


## Boy

> dielli asht fjale e gjuhes shqipe ...
> fjala kaka asht fjale  greke .


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## ikthus

Ganimet,
cfare dialekti eshte ky:
(papritmas me doli nji *top i kuqe* ne Rudina )


kete se kam degjuar asnjehere,ti duhet te dish dicka dhe e mban te fshehur.
*maqedonasit e lasht jon fis ilir*


Lexoje edhe njehere postimin tim me ngadale dhe kuptoje pak me mire se kaq,dhe mos na shkruaj ketu hartime te pavlera spse ketu nuk eshte pazari i Roskovecit.

----------


## bamatat

Di-nuk di , dije , diell , perendi , dituri , ndiej , si u dive ? , si ke nd(i)je ? , dita , e diel (e hena), aferdit , ndricoj , drite , ndricim , dritare , dritehije , ...

DI- e famshme eshte vetem shqip dhe vetem paster shqip ! Hajdutet ta kthejne tek i zoti dhe mos na shesin pordhe me gjerat tona!

----------


## bindi

Xfiles ,ka te drejte...,fjala "Diell",nuk ka se si te kete origjine greke ,eshte fjale e paster qe ka origjine nga pellazgjishtja, qe nenkupton yllin tone si burim te drites ne sistemin tone diellore...

----------


## tare bakiri

> Origjinat e kesaj fjale ?
> 
> Aq sa kuptoj une :
> 
> Dias + Helios = Diell , nga greqishtja .
> 
> Fjale te ngjashme :
> 
> Stella , 
> ...


dias per greket eshte jupiteri dhe jo dielli .
ILIOS ka prejardhje nga emri shqip YLL, sikunder dhe dielli eshte yll .
po te shikojme me kujdes diten e fundit te javes ne ja kushtojme diellit ( e djela) as greket dhe as italianet nuk ja kushtojne diellit diten e fundit te javes .
sole italisht dhe ilios greqisht . ne rast se iliret do kishin huazuar emirin e diellit nga greket ose latinet te pakten njera pale duhet te kishte te perafert me diellin tone .
100% te emrave te lashtesise ne mbajme origjinalitetin e emertimeve te perendive dhe jo vetem , i ruajme ato deri sot .

----------


## ILMGAP

shpjego apo spjego ?

----------

